# JSF: horizontale Tabelle aufbauen mit 1 Zeile



## Guest (6. Nov 2007)

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen. Ich hab schon alles erdenkliche probiert...tomahawk, myfaces usw.. <t:dataTable newspaperorientation="horizontal"... nichts funktioniert.

ich möchte in einer dataTable nur 1 Zeile, die dann mit einem Pager navigiert werden kann, etwa so.


```
###################################

 Eintrag 1-----------Eintrag 2--------------Eintrag 3  ###
 
 1_2_3_4-------------1_2_3_4-------------1_2_3_4   ###

###################################             

<--------------------Seite 1 von 2-------------------->
```

Eintrag x und Ziffern darunter stehen praktsich in einer Spalte.
Hat jemand einen Schnipsel parat wie ich das hinbekomme. ?


----------



## happy_robot (6. Nov 2007)

hmmm....

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe willst du eine zeile darstellen die dann mittels eines links weitergeblättert wird?
warum nimmst du hier eine datatable? die ist doch dafür gar nicht notwendig.

oder habe ich das doch falsch verstanden...?  ???:L


----------



## Guest (6. Nov 2007)

ja die tabelle hat einfach nur 1 zeile. trotzdem holt sie ihre daten aus einer liste. sie soll einfach im gegensatz zur normalen datatable nicht zeilenweise aufgebaut werden sondern spaltenweise..



         Objekt 1-------------------   Objekt 2-------------------

  Feld1--Feld2--Feld3-------------  Feld1--Feld2--Feld3-------------




Der normale <t:dataTable Ansatz würde ja so aussehen:



Objekt 1--------Feld1--------Feld2--------Feld3--------
Objekt 2--------Feld1--------Feld2--------Feld3--------
Objekt 3--------Feld1--------Feld2--------Feld3--------



du weißt wie ich meine ?


----------



## maki (6. Nov 2007)

column


----------



## Guest (6. Nov 2007)

??


----------



## Guest (6. Nov 2007)

?


----------



## happy_robot (7. Nov 2007)

die antwort 





> column


hilft hier wirklich nicht so recht weiter   , da ohne sie eh' nix mit datatables geht (zumindest wenn's nicht die ganz alten APIs sind).

also ich denke daß eine datatable hier sowohl in funktionalität als auch in der darstellung die falsche wahl ist.
wenn du eh mit einem pager arbeitest ist dann stelle doch lieber eintrag für eintrag separat dar.

mfg


----------

